# EF-S 15-85?



## Ronaldbyram (Mar 27, 2012)

I am considering getting a EFS 15-85 lens to go along with and or replace my efs 18-135.
I already have a ef70-300 USM and a Prime 35 and 50 a macro 100mm and a 12-24 Ultrawide.

Any thought if a Better replacement lens is coming? Just hate to buy and then the mkII hits the shelves.

Comments?

Ron


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 27, 2012)

My opinion is that since lenses hold their value much better than bodies and aren't replaced/ updated as frequently, you shouldn't worry too much about what is coming in the future. You can always sell/ trade you lens down to road for minimal loss when you want something different.

The 15-85 is actually one of the newest EF-S lenses (released end of '09), so I don't really see them updating it anytime soon.

I'd sell the 18-135 and put that money towards the new lens.

But since you already have the 12-24, why not look into a 24-105 f/4 IS L? It's not much more, and you can always find people dumping brand new ones from their kits on Craigs List.


----------



## Pakman (Mar 27, 2012)

Why dont you consider a used 17-55? I owned a 15-85 as a kit lens for a while on 7D before selling it for the 17-55.  I don't regret selling it even though I now have less focal length covered, as image quality is about the same but I've now got a constant f/2.8 aperture, 2stops faster than the long end of the 15-85. (about 1.5 stops loss at 55mm?) It really depends on what type of light you'll be envisioning yourself shooting in though. 

That said, the 15-85 is a stellar lens and you'll be amazed at the versatility, image quality and quick focussing compared to your 18-135.


----------



## FocalFury (Mar 27, 2012)

I can definitely recommend 15-85 as a very versatile walk-around lens.. It replaced my kit 17-85 and it is leaps and bounds ahead of the latter in terms of IQ. I'm going to sell it soon only due to going full frame.


----------



## RC (Mar 27, 2012)

*15-85 Pros*
- Excellent IQ
- Ring type USM
- Accurate and quick AF
- Very good build
- Excellent walk-around focal lenght
- Seems to hold its value well for resale purposes

*15-85 Cons*
- Variable aperture
- not necessarily a con but just moving off 15mm and you are at F4
- Excessive distortion and vignetting at 15mm
- May have a little lens creep when pointed upwards (mine had just a smidge)
- External zooming

15-85 review
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-15-85mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

Not completely clear on what your object or needs are, so I would consider the following and sell your 18-135:
- 24-105 (might work better in addition to your 12-24)
- 15-85
- might consider the 17-55 instead, again not clear on your needs


----------



## pdirestajr (Mar 27, 2012)

Another option:

You could sell the 12-24 (I'm assuming it's not a Canon brand lens) + the 18-135 and get the 15-85 for basically nothing!

I'm not sure you'd miss the 12-14mm range. 15mm is pretty wide.

You'd have 15-300mm covered for walk-around, a few fast primes for low light/ shallow DOF, & a 1:1 Macro/ portrait lens!

That's a LOT of coverage.


----------



## samkatz (Mar 29, 2012)

I"m really please with the efs-15-85.

No problems at all. The vignetting of course is removed by adobe camera raw. I have not experienced CA as cited in some reviews. I compared it w/the 24-105 IS L at comp. focal lengths and could barely tell the difference. Build quality is excellent for a non-L. No creep, smooth, etc. I think you get my point!!


----------



## dichiaras (Mar 29, 2012)

The 17-55 has actually much better IQ than the 15-85. For that price though I would consider buying the 24-105L: it's slower, but offers a wider range for a similar price, and the IQ is more or less the same (on a 7D/60D/600D). Moreover you can keep it if you move to full frame, in which case the IQ with the same lens improves dramatically.


----------

